
Show HN: A startup ideas generator using GPT-2 and descriptions of YCs startups - INSPIRdotML
http://inspir.ml/#ideas
======
INSPIRdotML
Hi! I made this in a few hours as a toy project, using a very small dataset,
I'm aware that this is a very limited example, it's over fitting, buggy and
not really impressive, I wanted to check that people were interested first.

I'll soon release a way better demo made using data collected on 150,000
startups, I'm currently training it on 4xTesla V100 with the 1558M GPT-2
model, it should be ready in a day or two :)

------
d--b
> Withdrawing payments from your bank account so you don't have to carry a
> cash bag.

Sounds like the future!

